# Lighting questions



## SnappingShark (Feb 10, 2015)

I've only used lighting with speedlites in the past ...

But now I'm interested in setting up a home studio (woo, fun).

I want to check that my basic needs for lighting are:
1) Key light - a strong light with a good softbox.
2) reflector or fill light - no more than 50% of key light's power.
3) backlight - for separating subject from background - this is just a regular light of approx 300 watt?

I am just going to make something myself before going out and buying equipment (boxes and trace paper etc)

Although any recommendations on equipment for the above would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2015)

we use 4 YN658EX flashes and 1 or 2 SB700's. 
two 43" brolly's and two 40" umbrella softboxes. also have a few 36" shoot through umbrellas. 
placement depends on what kind of lighting we want, and how many people there are.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have flashes and monolights but take a look at adorama's flashpoint 320m's. They are $99 a piece and are stronger than speedlights and have more modifier options. Speedlights are great but you will have to add the flash brackets and depending on the types of modifiers you want to use,( adapters, etc.)  you can end up spending a little more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2015)

A three-light set is a good start, as mentioned the Flashpoint 320s are excellent value for the money.  Don't get too caught up in specific ratios; that is, your fill is not always going to be 1/2 of key, it will be whatever you want to make it look 'right'.  My shopping list would be as follows:
-3 monolights (two 300 w/s, one 150 w/s)
-3 air-cushioned lightstands good for at least 10'
-1 medium (~48" square) softbox
-2 43" combination umbrellas


----------



## SnappingShark (Feb 10, 2015)

Cool stuff!!

I'm looking at that list now, tirediron - looks like the 320 kit comes with a 48" square soft box, 1 stand and a 150w/s monolight

Flashpoint II FP320SB1 Monolight Kit 150 Watt Second FP320SB1

Looks like buying 2 kits and then a separate 300w/s monolight seems best way to go to get the stuff you listd.
$179 * 2 (for 2 x kit)
$189 for 300 watt monolight

Seems to be $547 ? eeks!


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 10, 2015)

I have the flashpoint 320 and a 620. While I am beyond disappointed with  Adoramas customer service, the strobes have served me well over the last year.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Cool stuff!!
> 
> I'm looking at that list now, tirediron - looks like the 320 kit comes with a 48" square soft box, 1 stand and a 150w/s monolight
> 
> ...


 Seems like a reasonable price to me (I can drop almost that much on a couple of flash tubes), but you can always start with the just the 2x150w/s kits.  Three lights is nice, but it's not 'need'.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 10, 2015)

Do you have a reflector? You could always start with two and use your reflector for fill!


----------



## AKUK (Feb 10, 2015)

I did the whole speedlite thing for a while in the studio. It works fine but, you cannot beat having monolights with a modeling lamp. It saves so much time in refining and finessing the light, that it makes the additional outlay well worthwhile in the long run.  

I'd suggest looking at the Paul C Buff /Alien Bee lights. Very good bang for buck. I wish they were still available in the UK. I have the Einstein E640, which is a superb monolight. Although the modifiers are expensive, you can get around this by purchasing Balcar to Bowens S adapters from Ebay. This is what I did and enables me to use all my generic Bowens modifiers on the Einstein without issue.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 10, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Cool stuff!!
> 
> I'm looking at that list now, tirediron - looks like the 320 kit comes with a 48" square soft box, 1 stand and a 150w/s monolight
> 
> ...



what size is your studio?


----------



## SnappingShark (Feb 10, 2015)

Braineack said:


> what size is your studio?



300 square foot, with one natural source of light (will be getting blackout curtains for this).


----------



## AKUK (Feb 10, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > what size is your studio?
> ...



That's another reason why I would recommend monolights with a modelling lamp. If you're just using speedlites and the ambient light in the room is pretty low due to black out blinds and just a light bulb for focusing, the model's pupils will dialate. This will give you less real estate in the iris. Put a bright modelling lamp on them which shuts off just prior to the shutter being release and your model's eyes will pop more.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 10, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > what size is your studio?
> ...


that is how big mine is too but i call it my living room.


----------



## beachrat (Feb 11, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I have the flashpoint 320 and a 620. While I am beyond disappointed with  Adoramas customer service, the strobes have served me well over the last year.


Why the disappointment with Adorama Jazzie?


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 12, 2015)

beachrat said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I have the flashpoint 320 and a 620. While I am beyond disappointed with  Adoramas customer service, the strobes have served me well over the last year.
> ...


In respect to the op, I'll have to PM you. Last time I discussed the issue, the thread was nearly shut down and I was asked by a mod, not to discuss it publicly .


----------



## LostLensCap (Feb 22, 2015)

I still use strobes.  2 yn565ex's a sb910 a sb700 and a sb28 some stands and umbrellas.  When and if I ever get anything bigger it will probably be the $99 300 ws Flashpoint monolights from Adorama.  For now my strobes seem to satisfy my needs.


----------

